
What Is Space? It’s not what you think - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/49/the-absurd/what-is-space
======
MR4D
Don't skip this article. Read it now or bookmark it and read it sometime
later.

Just don't skip it. Trust me. This will change the way you view the universe
forever.

------
btat1
Great article!

~~~
bharath28
Seconded - very well written, funny and easy to follow along.

